# LA clips and Toronto Trade!! Imminent



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

There has been serious talk from the LA clips front office about a trade that would send elton brand and another un-named player to the raptors for a deal that would include the 4th pick of this year draft, JYD and Morris Peterson. (Possible Micheal Bradley or Chris Jefferies as well)

This would make sense for LA because they get a cheap players to replace Corey Maggette and Elton Brand as well as a player in (4) Chris Bosh that has more potential than Brand any ways!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think this move is pretty much impossible, unless Brand wants to go to Toronto. It would have to be a sign and trade, but if Brand excepts the 1 year offer to be unrestricted next year, he won't be able to be traded. That is why the Kandi-man wasn't traded, there is a clause in the cba.

-Petey


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

where did you hear this?


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

It would of course be a sign and trade deal sorry forget to say that. Also i have talked to elton brand he said he would like playing with vince in toronto, (they are good friends) and he would be sign by that time anyway.


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> It would of course be a sign and trade deal sorry forget to say that. Also i have talked to elton brand he said he would like playing with vince in toronto, (they are good friends) and he would be sign by that time anyway.


You know Elton Brand!?!? and wow, as a Raptor fan, I would love this trade to happen.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I work am an assistant secretary for Donald Sterling. (Ya i know male secretary funny)


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

P.S. I am from toronto originally so i am sort of araptors fan.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

first, you don't sound like a secretary but that's pure speculation on my part.

second, the fact that elton brand and vince carter are friends means nothing. i'm sorry, i would put it less bluntly but some people just don't understand. professional players don't follow their friends around the continent. i don't even know if potential teammates are the SLIGHTEST of considerations when these guys decide where they ultimately end up. i think geographic preferences play a major role, i think financial issues play a major role, and intangible thoughts that run through each player's respective mind play a role. 

from a fan's point of view, it's convenient to think that a player will go somewhere that he has "friend". but professionals (put yourself in their situation to understand) have far more complex personal factors that fans just never see/hear/understand (i.e. family issues, etc.). furthermore, i bet elton brand has dozens of "friends" around the league- you think he's thinking of a masterplan to put them all on the same team because it would be more fun? no.

it's not that simple. in professional sports, players have far more to worry about than spending their time considering the fans' romantic needs. you care about playing with your friends when you're 15 and registered in streetball tournaments. you accept reality as you grow older.

if this deal happens, i'll give you credit. but i don't think it will.

so until then...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well wouldn't elton's contract have to be within 115% of JYD + mo pete? that isn't nearly enough...or do both teams have to be over the cap?


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

i am 21, and the job i do mainly answering phones does not require alot of paper skills if you know what i am hence the term an assistant secretary. I heard a conversion between Glen and Donald live so maybe they were just considering it but i sounded serious to me.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't understand why grunwald would be negotiating trade with an owner. but maybe that's how the clips do business...


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I have no idea but thats what i was listening to


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

ok, so would you get in trouble for posting insider info like this?

peace


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

Maybe but i doubt it, they will likely never see this and i have to quit in july, going back to queens in the summer!


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

you say you're sort of a raptors fan...but your signature says vince for mvp...only an extreme raps fan would have that...why not brand or odom? i'd love to see the trade but its very hard to believe


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

I just think that Vince will come back, shock the world with his work ethic and average 32 points a game and people will compare him to MJ again.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Please, VC and Brand on the same team? NOOO, thats two soon to be maxed out players, who cannot co-exist. Not quite Shaq and Kobe, and no where near the supporting cast to compete with the Spurs... Toronto is in a fix as long as they have Antonio Davis' terrible contract. 

Also, mr. evesdropping secretary, Elton Brand is going to be offered the MAX by the Clippers... something Toronto cannot afford to pay with Davis and Carter on the team.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

LOL, "mr. evesdropping secretary" i was justing giving information to the basketball fans. Also I am sure the raptors will try to drop AD.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Im not saying Ballishere does...but how the hell do you know what the clips front office is thinking? And even more important WHY could Vince and Brand not co-exist? What the hell are you talking about...they ARE good friends and neither one is gonna take too many shots away from the other. You need a good perimeter scorer and tough inside presence if you wanna have a shot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> Im not saying Ballishere does...but how the hell do you know what the clips front office is thinking? And even more important WHY could Vince and Brand not co-exist? What the hell are you talking about...they ARE good friends and neither one is gonna take too many shots away from the other. You need a good perimeter scorer and tough inside presence if you wanna have a shot.


Sorry... who are you talking to? I did say VC and EB cannot co-exist. Why, because Carter is a franchise player, Elton Brand is a franchise player. You will need to create plenty of set plays for Brand, and VC well he needs to roam on his own. They are both players you build around. Also, for financial reasons this trade is just not possible. Read my previous message.


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

If the raptors trade AD can they afford Elton Brand?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballishere</b>!
> There has been serious talk from the LA clips front office about a trade that would send elton brand and another un-named player to the raptors for a deal that would include the 4th pick of this year draft, JYD and Morris Peterson. (Possible Micheal Bradley or Chris Jefferies as well)
> 
> This would make sense for LA because they get a cheap players to replace Corey Maggette and Elton Brand as well as a player in (4) Chris Bosh that has more potential than Brand any ways!


I would not be surprised if a trade of this magnitude happens. But it will only happen if Brand will be signed LT and right now that is almost quite impossible becuz Toronto has no $$$ to sign a player like Brand especially with the new CBA agreement coming soon. Economics say it won't happen...business sense says it won't happen...fans would love this to happen.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Yea right. Horrible trade the 4th pick isnt going to bring anything. Maybe you should do less evesdropping, and spend more running your documents through spell checking.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: LA clips and Toronto Trade!! Imminent*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> I would not be surprised if a trade of this magnitude happens. But it will only happen if Brand will be signed LT and right now that is almost quite impossible becuz Toronto has no $$$ to sign a player like Brand especially with the new CBA agreement coming soon. Economics say it won't happen...business sense says it won't happen...fans would love this to happen.


This brings up something interesting.

Most teams I bet will be taking advantage of the new cba coming up. They will try to max out every contract they can, to make their team enticing to attract / keep players of value... Last cba all contracts before were "grandfathered" meaning they applied somewhat, not entirely under the new cba... they are the reasons why KG and Shaq gets more dills then the rest of the league. Basically it is a shortterm idea where they will not get a penalty, because they did not know what is happening. Now if the new cba allows for higher salaries, the clubs that did the spending pre- new contract do even better.

Although Toronto is not one of these cases as the exchange rate at this time is poor, and I notice a bunch of you are saying lack of funds at the current time.

-Petey


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

*Regarding player movement....*

When a player makes a decision about where he wants play it is obviously influenced by money, location and the quality of the team the most. But there are also other factors that can affect one's decision...such as, having friends on the team(coaches or players), your role on the team, fan support...etc. Obviously certain factors are more important than others but that doesn't mean the less important factors dont have an influence.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Never would have imagine that Donald Sterling actually tried (tyring?) to acquire JYD (a grossly overpaid rebounder), albeit a throw-in.

The pick is sweet but when Sterling realized what JYD is earning. I would be very suprised if he gives it a 'Go'!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

#1 Brand wouldn't have the leverage to force a sign and trade. Toronto can only offer the MLE and then LA only has to match it to retain Brand. THe only way they don't is if they don't want Brand at all.

#2 If Brand is resigned to an extension of appropriate value he will have the BYC status tagged to him making a deal nearly impossible unless Toronto were under the cap (they aren't)

#3 If Brand is signed to the 1 year qualifying offer sheet he cannot be traded...period. The CBA forbids 1 year (total contract) players from being traded.

All in all it makes a deal between the too very difficult.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> #1 Brand wouldn't have the leverage to force a sign and trade. Toronto can only offer the MLE and then LA only has to match it to retain Brand. THe only way they don't is if they don't want Brand at all.
> 
> #2 If Brand is resigned to an extension of appropriate value he will have the BYC status tagged to him making a deal nearly impossible unless Toronto were under the cap (they aren't)
> ...


This is the smartest post in this entire thread. :yes: 

Like I said:

Economically says :laugh: to this trade.

Business wise...noting Sterling...it will not happen.

Toronto fans would LOVE to believe that this will happen.

This trade makes no sense except for it's magnitude.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I dunno guys, anyone remember Caron_Butlers huge Mutumbo to New Jersey thread. Man did he get slammed and bashed left and right. And after it was right everyone just shut up, so I dont doubt anyone nowadays.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry... who are you talking to? I did say VC and EB cannot co-exist. Why, because Carter is a franchise player, Elton Brand is a franchise player. You will need to create plenty of set plays for Brand, and VC well he needs to roam on his own. They are both players you build around. Also, for financial reasons this trade is just not possible. Read my previous message.


Franchise Elton Brand is not a Franchise Player. Hes a great upper tier good player, but he is not a franchise player


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I question the validity of Donald Sterlings phone answering secretary making posts from Tornoto right about now, which this guy most certainly is doing.

Considering how he just "overheard" this conversation.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I question the validity of Donald Sterlings phone answering secretary making posts from Tornoto right about now, which this guy most certainly is doing.
> 
> Considering how he just "overheard" this conversation.


I agree but I won't question his validity FOR NOW. He would have to be pretty immature and pathetic to post those types of lies. I don't know where you got that he was posting from Toronto but he could be or could not be a secretary for Sterling. That I don't even care about. I only thing I read on this thread was the trade proposal. If it was true or not...who cares. Point is trade rumours and suggestions are brought up everywhere in this forum and it is interesting to take a look at them if it is reasonable to do so. This trade has very little probabilty of happening even if the original poster claimed to have "overheard" it.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Franchise Elton Brand is not a Franchise Player. Hes a great upper tier good player, but he is not a franchise player


I completely AGREE with this comment. Brand is like Reef...he would serve better as a complimentary player.


----------



## Rapz_Fan (Jun 2, 2003)

Could Ballishere here really have "overheard" that someone plz respone I am a raptors fan that would love this to happen!!!!!


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rapz_Fan</b>!
> Could Ballishere here really have "overheard" that someone plz respone I am a raptors fan that would love this to happen!!!!!


If Ballishere really heard this, he'd be Ballisgone(as in fired).

By the way I've got some mountain property in Illinois. Interested?


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

OK, i am guessing there has got to be some truth to this rumour. So is there any chance that it would actually happen?


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

You want know why because i heard it if you don't believe me, i don't care i am just saying what i heard!!!


----------



## Rapz_Fan (Jun 2, 2003)

Ballishere i got a question for you when did you hear this?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Franchise Elton Brand is not a Franchise Player. Hes a great upper tier good player, but he is not a franchise player


Same should be said about Webber, especially after this years playoffs.. 

I'd rather have a warrior who could co-exist with any player, rather than a jump shooting/non rebounding PF who always gets hurt. 

Elton because of his ability to find the ball under the basket and give 100% effort all the time would thrive alongside any other "great player", while the same could not be said about Webber and his style of play. 
BTW - Elton is not the recipient of many set plays.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rapz_Fan</b>!
> Could Ballishere here really have "overheard" that someone plz respone I am a raptors fan that would love this to happen!!!!!


Like BCH and most have concluded there is really no truth is Ballishere's claim. 

Here is the proof:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32953&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Read his respond to Shadow's question....link?

I will be optimistic and let Ballishere say he is invalid or not if he truly is or not. Point is I just posted this link to provide maybe some conclusion.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Same should be said about Webber, especially after this years playoffs..
> ...


No you cant clip. I hate Webber but the fact remains is that he makes the players around him better and the same cant be said for Elton and I like Elton alot. Thats just fact. True Elton is not the recipient of many set plays but superstars have them run for them and if hes been in Chicago and LA and still hasnt gotten them then you have to look at that for what its worth. Also yes Webber has talent around him because I know that was probably the Next question but so has the teams Elton has been on albeit that those teams are and were young. You still have to realize that Sacremento is a young team as well. Is Webber a superstar in my book. NO. In other people eyes. YES. Hes gotten his teams much farther than Elton has.


----------



## Rapz_Fan (Jun 2, 2003)

So is there no truth to this rumour?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rapz_Fan</b>!
> So is there no truth to this rumour?


It is pretty obvious that Ballishere's validity about his position and how he "overheard" this trade is in huge question. Especially in that proof in that link I provided you.

As for the rumour having any truth even if Ballishere did not overhear it...most unlikely. Read my replies and Shilly's reply and that basically tells you why.


----------



## Rapz_Fan (Jun 2, 2003)

K, thanks.

P.S. Too bad Toronto would be great with elton brand and vince!


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

come on, guys; you read it on the internet. it must be true!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes gotten his teams much farther than Elton has.


We could go on for days about the talent and experience surrounding the two and what they bring to the court, but like I said we would just keep going. 

But in regards to your statement above, I think its more of the team carrying WEbber farther, than webber carrying the team. ALSO look at there respective ages.... WEbber has been around forever now, and still can't get the job done, if Elton finds himself on a team dedicated to winning whether the clippers make the transformation, or another team... he will win a title at some point in his career.


----------

